
Ask HN: Can we also post monthly a thread “I need a contractor” - samstave
Many of us contract, do side work, own contracting companies... Let&#x27;s do a monthly &quot;I need a contractor&quot; thread - but let the same account that posts the &quot;who&#x27;s hiring&quot; thread post it
======
arshsingh
Aren't we already doing this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11611868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11611868)

~~~
prmph
Yes, since the freelancer thread fills this need, I think it would be more
interesting to have in a "I wish someone would build this" thread, where a
specific need is articulated. The poster could add a bounty or something to
it.

~~~
codegeek
I second this idea of "I wish someone would build this". The freelancer thread
is more generic. I sometimes need specific things like "Install wordpress on
AWS EC2 with nginx" etc type of project. This way, I only hear from the
freelancers (hopefully) who have done this before.

